

Exxon and Chevron Report Worst Quarterly Results of Current Decade - MaxQuentero
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/01/business/energy-environment/exxon-mobil-chevron-q2-earnings-oil-prices.html

======
stephengillie
In case you were curious, the reason is the expected one: recent low gasoline
prices.

> _HOUSTON — The long decline in oil prices is hitting American oil companies
> where it hurts and forcing them to scale back some investments in their
> production that would otherwise drive future growth._

